# Oyster Dressing or Dressed Oysters?



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Through out the years, my wife and I have developed our favorite, as follows:

**Oyster Dressing*
*3 Loaves French Bread – 2’6” – day-old*
*2 sticks of butter*
*1 pound smoked sausage- minced*
*3 cups diced onions *
*2 cups diced celery*
*1 cup diced green pepper – I use 2 peppers*
*1 cup diced red pepper – I use 2 peppers*
*6 chopped green onions*
*½ cup minced parsley*
*1 tablespoon minced thyme*
*2 table spoons minced basil*
*1 table spoon minced sage*
*½ cup minced garlic*
*1 gallon Oysters / 5 lbs of meat*
*Salt, black pepper, red pepper flakes to taste*
*6 eggs whipped*
*Chicken bouillon cubes or stock, or broth as needed*

*Slice stale French Bread in one-fourth-inch slices; then stack and slice across both ways. You will get a mixture of small cubes and crumbs.* *I put it in the oven for 24 hours on warm, until it is completely dried out*

*Slice the sausage into normal slices, (like for Red Beans) and boil in a frying pan until water evaporates twice, then rinse with hot water to remove excess grease. Then mince in food processor or by hand. But processor is better.*

*In large pot add one stick of butter, onions, celery, green and red peppers and sauté until they begin to soften, 3 to 5 minutes, in butter. Add green onions and when they begin to soften, add in spices. Cook for a few more minutes to blend favors. 
*

*Toss the bread and then stir in the oysters. As they begin to exude juice, add reserved oyster juice and additional liquid (stock or broth if needed) to ensure a moist dressing after baking. Remove from heat and add eggs and remaining butter. Add salt and pepper, as needed. Blend well.*

*Transfer to a greased (buttered) casserole pan and bake at pre-heated 350 degrees, covered with foil or top about 1 hour. 
*

*Remove top or foil and brown for 15 minutes.*
*Laissez les bons temps rouler*


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Oyster dressing all the way. My grandmother and family has been making oyster dressing every thanksgiving for as long as I can remember. Worst part is I actually remember a time long ago that I elected not to eat it because of the oysters. Now it serves as the main coarse over the turkey. So good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds like a great recipe...for 40!! Seriously, I'm saving it though.:thumbup:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

we do it with rice instead of bread. just a different family tradition. still good either way. kinda funny though, we do cornbread dressing for Thanksgiving and oysters for Christmas! go figger?


----------

